# Advice on Taking Used and New Household appliances to Australia



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Folks

I am not sure if there is any thread on this hence a new thread.

Please advice as we plan to take some basic Indian home appliances with us...
1. 6 month old South Indian Wet Grinder
2, New Mixer/Grinder
3. Grill Toast/sandwhich maker (electric)

if the item is new is there any tax/levy that we need to pay 
and if its old and has been used sparingly can we bring it along after throught cleaning without any issues or do we need any special paper work? they will all have their original packing 

Similarly with pressure cooker and kadai's we plan to bring a mix of old and new stuff ... do let me know how it needs to be handled.

We were planning to use small trunks (metal) for the packing woolens/clothes, is that permissible or do we have to have it in cartons? 

regards
Sunita


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am not sure if there is any thread on this hence a new thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunita,

We got mixie, pressure cooker, kadai and few basic utensils along with us on Thai airways... all new stuff. No taxes and no other paperwork .

We packed the stuff in a carton and sealed it with tape and had ropes tied for easy handing by us and by the airlines folks. The weight was limited to 20kg. It was suggested that we limit the weight for ease of handling. There were no issues.

If you use metal trunks you will end up losing the trunk's weight if it is heavy. You can take a call depending on the available baggage.

Cheers


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks Cross, that helps... did u take any used stuff kitchenware along? how did that work?

sunita



cross said:


> Hi Sunita,
> 
> We got mixie, pressure cooker, kadai and few basic utensils along with us on Thai airways... all new stuff. No taxes and no other paperwork .
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sunita

1. make sure the woks are fllat bottom, the ones that are round from base keep toppling on the gas range here, they have flat slats as grills, mine are of no use, i have to either buy a stand so that they stay stable or not use them at all.

2. mixer grinder, i got mine, it was over a year old, works well, just make sure you get enough convertors (plug), we got ours from swiss army

3. grill toaster would work as well, ones available here are not bad, we got a toaster from for i think 29$. sandwich press costs about 40$+.

few things that i would suggest, king size bed sheet, if you plan to buy a king size mattress, the ones are are way too expensive and no good. you can infect buy the export quality ones from lajpat nagar, they fit very well. get table mats from fab india, i got 4 plain ones from k mart for 8$, that too had a made in india label . get ladles, and all kitchenware that you use for cooking, strainers, these are the things that i got. steel plates, steel bowls (mixing bowls), spoons and forks come for 2$ for 4 pieces form k mart and they are good. 

pressure cooker with extra whistles and other parts, we got 3 cookers and i am glad we did . idli maker, flat taw (make sure it is flat and not the one with rounded one from base). hangers, lots of them (i am buying hangers like mad every weekend, have picked 80 of them already, 8 hangers (the light ones come for 2$). i suggest read my threads, the experience so far and the preps so far, thre is heaps of info in there.

for anything else lemme know


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about the bedding. I wasnt going to bring any as everyone said the beds were different sizes lol


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we got a lot of stuff using the unaccompanied baggage facility, and i dont regret getting anything.

sunita only cartons are good, dont get anything heavy adn whatever you pack make sure the cartons ar enot heavier than 12 kg, easy to handle here as you have to do all the lifting on your own.


----------



## dswan (Nov 14, 2011)

Great post...!!

Shopping has just begun and all these points noted down...!! 

Thanks
Deepak


----------

